# New Sasha pictures!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I finally got around to getting some updated pictures of Sasha, our 4-1/2-month-old GSD puppy. She's growing like a weed and is already close to 40 pounds. She's a very powerful puppy, but very gentle and sweet, but she does have a very intimidating bark! She just had a bath and full grooming last night, so I figured I'd better get pics before she gets all dirty wrestling with her brothers. :doh:

Yes, she will eventually grow into her ears and legs! :bowl: (Her ears are just starting to come unglued, so they look a little funny and raggedy right now.)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow - she is beautiful!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love those ears...what a beautiful pup!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

How cute! She is beautiful! Is she a King Shepherd?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sasha is a beauty! Loved the pictures.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Angelina said:


> How cute! She is beautiful! Is she a King Shepherd?


She's actually from American GSD show lines. She'll have a longer coat.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

She is a pretty girl, and you are an amazing photographer!
BTW: I would love to have a GSD...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy!
Pretty darn photogenic too.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> What a beautiful puppy!
> Pretty darn photogenic too.


I second that!


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

They are so cute at that age.............


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful. I love GSD's with the long coats.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's a quick video that I took with my phone of Tyson being very patient with his baby sister. Tucker isn't quite as tolerant as he is. :bowl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your cutie sure is growing up fast!!


----------

